# Piebald Deer



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Not a good photo but my camera doesn't have enough zoom for a better. My brother and were saw him or her (hard to tell this time of year) and I thought it was pretty unusual, first one I've seen in person. Thought might be interesting enough to put on here.

We watched it for a little while and it has a matching spot on the other side. I think these are called piebalds?


----------

